# Gardening/horticulture in Spain - Anyone Interested?



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

Calling all dedicated gardeners! Somebody recently (sorry - I can´t remember who:confused2 suggested starting a gardening thread but I think the thread has "moved" (I´m still not up to scratch with how this works). It would be nice to share gardening experiences with folks around the country, compare notes on Spanish garden centres, the best places (including on-line) to buy plants and seeds, etc. Plus, if there are any Spanish-speaking gardeners around I´d love to talk plants in español to improve my language skills,
Here´s hoping... Peter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is one 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/75996-gardening-questions-answers-advice.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At the top of the Spanish forum is a place called La Tasca - which is where all our chatty and informal information now "lives" !!!! Maiden has posted the link 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> At the top of the Spanish forum is a place called La Tasca - which is where all our chatty and informal information now "lives" !!!! Maiden has posted the link
> 
> Jo xxxx


and the gardening thread is a sticky too!


----------

